
Show HN: User-friendly database builder for Humanitarian Ops, other markets? - bedatadriven
https://www.activityinfo.org/signUp
======
bedatadriven
We've been successful in building a user-friendly platform for collecting,
managing, and analyzing data, focusing on customers in humanitarian and
development operations. It's widely used by the international community in the
Syrian crisis, and now for monitoring of the COVID-19.

It's evolved into quite a general tool, and we're exploring whether we can
offer the tool to a broader audience or for different use cases.

* Some key features:

* User-friendly (relational) database and form builder

* Use offline on desktop or mobile, sync upon re-connection

* Very granular user permissions - limit access to specific records based on a formula

* Import spreadsheet data

* Built-in analysis tools

Would be curious to hear what those outside of the humanitarian world think of
the tool and whether it would be useful in your line of work.

~~~
barbegal
This looks like a good tool, but it took me a while to find the demo video to
work out what the product actually is.

It looks to me like a simplified version of Google Forms and Sheets for NGOs
but your home page is not communicating that to me. Your comment is better at
explaining the software than your website

> * User-friendly (relational) database and form builder, * Use offline on
> desktop or mobile, sync upon re-connection, * Very granular user permissions
> - limit access to specific records based on a formula, * Import spreadsheet
> data, * Built-in analysis tools

Now list these on your homepage with big screenshots or a quick video (no more
than 30s seconds) to show people how great your software is.

